# Dungeon Slayer [Kickstarter Project]



## IaSfC (24. Oktober 2015)

Hallo PC-Games Community,

wir möchten uns kurz vorstellen:

Wir die IaSfC (Innovative appSolution for Companys) sind ein in 2015 gegründetes Startup Unternehmen. Das Gründungsteam besteht aus zwei ehemaligen Games Programming Studenten und einem Executive Master of Business Administration (CEO). Aus unserer Leidenschaft für Spiele und das programmieren, haben wir es uns zur Aufgabe gemacht, Spiele zu entwickeln mit:

- sauberen, simplen und für jeden leicht verständlichen Mechaniken, egal ob auf "Mobilen Geräten" oder "High end Rechnern".
- anspruchsvolle und komplexe Mechaniken und Spielhandlungen. Tiefgreifenden Storys und dynamischen Welten.

Für unser erstes Größeres Projekt, haben wir uns dazu entschlossen Hilfe und Unterstützung über Kickstarter zu suchen.

Kurz zu unserem Projekt:

_„Dungeon Slayer“ ist ein Mittelalter Fantasy Hack and Slay in der Iso-Perspektive. Gesteuert wird mit den Tasten WASD oder einem angeschlossenem Gamepad Controller. Auf Tabletts wird mit einem virtuellem Joystick gespielt._

_In “Dungeon Slayer” muss der Spieler seinen Charakter durch verschiedene Dungeons steuern. Auf seinem Weg durch die Dungeons trifft er auf unterschiedliche Gegnertypen und muss diese bekämpfen. Je nach Schwierigkeitsgrad, welchen der Spieler selber einstellen kann, erhöhen oder verringern sich die Schwierigkeitsgrade der einzelnen Dungeons. Dies erfolgt in prozentualen Schritten je nach Einstellung._

_Das Spiel besteht aus mehreren „Akten“. Jeder Akt hat vier normale Dungeon Level und ein Endboss Level. Der Spieler muss jeden Dungeon der Reihe nach durcharbeiten um in den Endboss Dungeon zu kommen. Erst wenn der Endboss bezwungen wurde, schaltet sich der nächste Akt frei._

_Die einzelnen Dungeons können nach Abschluss immer wieder wiederholt werden._

_Der Spieler steuert in Iso-Perspektive auf Windows Geräten seinen Charakter mit der Maus und Tastatur oder mit dem Gamepad. Auf Android Geräten und Tablets steuert der Spieler mit einem virtuellen Controller._

Das Spiel befindet sich bereits in einer Frühen Alpha Phase, wie man anhand des Videos gut erkennen kann.

Aktuell ist geplant, das Spiel für die Mobilen Plattformen Android und Windows Phone zu Entwickeln. Weiterhin wird es eine Version für den PC geben, die mit Tastatur und Maus, oder mit einem Gamepad zu spielen ist.
Sofern wir genügend Budget erzielen, werden wir auch eine Version für IOS Entwickeln.

Natürlich haben wir uns auch für unsere Unterstützer ein paar coole Goodies einfallen lassen, schließlich sollt ihr auch etwas für euer Geld bekommen.

Sollten wir euer Interesse an dem Spiel ein wenig geweckt haben, würden wir uns freuen wenn ihr euch unser Alpha Video auf >> Kickstarter << anschaut und ggf eine kleine Spende hinterlasst 

Vielen Dank für das durchlesen und noch ein Schönes Wochenende Wünscht euch das

IaSfC Developer Team


----------

